# Cassiano, l'erede di Messi ha 11 anni. Video



## admin (30 Dicembre 2012)

*Cassiano Bouzon Jesus* ha appena *11 anni*, è brasiliano, ed è già considerato l'*erede di Leo Messi*. Il cartellino del giovanissimo talento appartiene al Deportivo Victoria, ma su di lui si stanno concentrando le attenzioni dei talent scout delle big europee. La stampa brasiliana parla di un *Barcellona* molto interessato all'*acquisto* del baby fenomeno.

Ecco il *video* da *youtube* delle prodezze di Cassiano.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Dicembre 2012)

11 anni quel nano ? allora si capisce perchè è considerato il suo erede.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Dicembre 2012)

Ma gioca con i pari età?Sembra un bimbo di 4/5 anni in mezzo agli altri.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Dicembre 2012)

di giocatori così ce ne sono tanti in Brasile...


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Dicembre 2012)

non mi sembra faccia nulla di eccezzionale


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Dicembre 2012)

Ma è un microbo  se acchiappa qualche ragazzo cattiva, gli stroncano la carriera già adesso


----------



## The P (30 Dicembre 2012)

ahuahau fighissimo. Fa tenerezza però dai, se la cava alla grande


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Dicembre 2012)

loool e piccolissimo


----------



## Jino (31 Dicembre 2012)

A quell'età di ragazzini di talento ce ne sono tantissimi. Il calcio però richiede tantissime altre cose, come la struttura fisica, l'impegno, la costanza, la testa sulle spalle, la personalità, il sacrificio e tanta tanta fortuna. 

Insomma, dire ad 11 anni che X è l'erede di Y è impossibile.


----------

